# Reviews of two new knives.



## memorael (Feb 10, 2012)

So I just got my Wafu deba with saya from Jon and DAMN! that knife is nice!!! pleasantly surprised. I never thought of it as a low quality knife or anything but more of an entry level knife. The finish is immaculate, not a single sharp edge on the handle, the brown wood and dark coloring is a nice touch. Not that it matters but it is very sharp OOTB and the spine is nicely rounded. I haven't tested the knife in any cutting but it sure as hell looks like it will do its job well. The saya fits perfectly too BTW, no need for pin or anything, like a glove.

The other knife that I just got is a Carter 240, the fit and finish is strangely satisfying. It doesn't have all the edges rounded and it looks rustic in a strange way, I haven't gotten any measurements since I usually don't take them into account so much, but it looks pretty thin even though according to TK its not as thin as his which is surprisingly baffling. It won't scratch glass for those wondering about my other post but it seems to be a good work knife. The handle is huge and I think I am liking it better, it also has very nice finish which is something that usually people would dislike about Carters, this one is definitely a keeper.

All in all I will later post about its cutting performance but I must say I will definitely purchase again from both people and brands. For those looking for a not so expensive knife the Suisin INOX western seems to be a really good deal. Thanks to Jon and TK for getting me my crack.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JasonD (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure pictures are required for evidence.  I've never heard of Wafu. Was it a special order?


----------



## Cadillac J (Feb 11, 2012)

memorael said:


> . For those looking for a not so expensive knife the Suisin INOX western seems to be a really good deal.



I've always liked how the Suisin moly line has looked...cool-looking handle with a drop tip on their sujis.

"wafu"?


----------

